# HD VOD



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

There was a thread the other day, I couldn't find it, refering to HD on VOD. I noticed tonight a second channel 1278 Discovery. One is active the other not available, is it maybe the upcomming HD? Anyone heard anything?


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

are you saying you got two 1278 channels? i have a 1278 thats Discovery channel and a 2nd that is 1279 Discovery health. both are active with no HD VOD offerings


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I too have two channel 1278's but the one says this channel is not currently available.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

gulfwarvet said:


> are you saying you got two 1278 channels? i have a 1278 thats Discovery channel and a 2nd that is 1279 Discovery health. both are active with no HD VOD offerings


One active 1278, with content,, second 1278 not available and 1279 is up and full of content.


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

ok, just doubled checked the guide again, i now see the extra 1278 VOD channel. as you it's not active.


----------



## Randino (Oct 12, 2007)

only one 1278 here, but no hd vod to speak of anywhere.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm moving this to the On Demand forum for more discussion.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Okay, it's been 4 more days and no more discussion. Hopefully, no news about HD VOD is good news. 

Seriously, any further word on HD VOD?


----------

